# Inter - Bologna 0-1



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Posticipo di serie A domani sera. Speriamo almeno in un pareggio.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2013)

in coppa italia qualche mese fa il bologna li mise parecchio in difficoltà. 

anche un pareggio mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2013)

1 fisso secondo me 

Alvarez il Pato interista, fa due partite e si fa male sempre cosi


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Partita tosta per l'Inter.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

spero in Diamanti show


----------



## Graxx (10 Marzo 2013)

stravincono mi sa...dopo la batosta londinese non falliscono stasera...seguirò l'altra partita ben più in bilico...lazio-fiorentina...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Formazioni ufficiali:

INTER (4-2-3-1): Carrizo, Zanetti, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Pereira, Stankovic, Gargano, Benassi, Guarin, Schelotto, Palacio. Allenatore: Stramaccioni

BOLOGNA (4-2-3-1): Curci, Garics, Antonsson, Sorensen, Morleo, Perez, Taider, Gabbiadini, Diamanti, Christodopoulos, Gilardino. Allenatore: Pioli.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Che mizziga di formazione è???


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Già si sono mangiati due gol sti asini del Bologna


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Gabbiadini


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Gabbiadini, peggio di Gilardino


----------



## Harvey (10 Marzo 2013)

Chissà se pure stasera Stramaccioni è contento dell'approccio come a Londra


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Dovevano essere 3-0...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

3 gol mangiato


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai, figuriamoci se segnava il fenomeno da Biella.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Albertino stava per metterla


----------



## chicagousait (10 Marzo 2013)

è ancora vivo Stankovic


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

fine primo tempo 0-0, Diamanti si fa espellere se continua cosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2013)

Inter che vincerà .. Ma sono osceni .. Tiri 0


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inter che vincerà .. Ma sono osceni .. Tiri 0



Appunto, vinceranno ma questa partita entrerà nella top 5 delle partite più schifose di questa stagione.
Immondizia calcistica allo stato puro.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Meglio darsi 20 martellate sugli zebedei che continuare a vedere sto scempio.Una roba immonda,l'inter è l'anticalcio,non hanno uno schema che fosse uno,giocano a fringuello di canide.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

1-0 il Gila.


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Marzo 2013)

Il Bomberrrrr


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Gilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahahahha

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ditemi che è fuorigioco DITEMI che è fuorigioco


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Biliardino! Incredibile!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

ma perchè l'ha cambiato pioli? mo hanno messo quella pippa immane mah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

ahahah Gila


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Un bomber come pochi


----------



## Ale (10 Marzo 2013)

l'inter adesso vincerà 3 a 1


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Gabbiadini è atroce, non ha il senso del tiro, della sponda, del giocare a calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

1-1 a breve e 2-1 al 90'.


----------



## prd7 (10 Marzo 2013)

Pereira era da rosso. Eh ma loro sono sfavoriti. Poverini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Handanovic ha infuso il suo spirito in Carrizo.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1-1 a breve e 2-1 al 90'.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

grande il gilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa -4


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Hanno inquadrato la tribuna
Non ho mai visto dei super miliardari cessi come i Moratti, mamma mia la famiglia Adams in confronto sono modelli


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Il Bologna non era una delle peggiori squadre in trasferta? epico davvero


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Mi vine male a pensare 1 solo punto su 6 contro sti cessi


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Se avessimo vinto il Derby il discorso terzo posto sarebbe ampiamente chiuso


----------



## Prinz (10 Marzo 2013)

Go do


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2013)

giocano veramente male...giocare e' un parolone


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2013)

lol che squadraccia orrenda.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Hanno la prossima contro la sampedoria a genova che hanno perso oggi ottimo ottimo


----------



## Nivre (10 Marzo 2013)

Gila bum bum bum


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2013)

ottimo per noi. 

mi sarei accontentata anche di un pareggio, ma i 3 punti del bologna sono grasso che cola.


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2013)

mai avrei potuto solo immaginare che avrebbe deciso Biliardino


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Peccato solo che il gol del Gila non fosse fuorigioco, poverini hanno attuato alla perfezione il regolamento non fischiando un fuorigioco che si poteva sbagliare visto che Zanetti dall'altra parte era abbastanza coperto e lo teneva in linea con il piede proprio a pelo.
Bène Bène Stramah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Non sarebbe potuta andare meglio questa giornata, forse solo con l'X di Lazio e Fiorentina.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2013)

povero filippo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> povero filippo



ahaahh davvero


----------



## Nivre (10 Marzo 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> povero filippo




Se ciao... fillippo ormai ha cambiato squadra


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe potuta andare meglio questa giornata, forse solo con l'X di Lazio e Fiorentina.



La Fiorentina è meno attrezzata delle altre, si faranno la guerra tra di loro mentre noi dobbiamo vincere in casa col Palermo spacciato la prossima settimana.


----------



## Marilson (10 Marzo 2013)

sto bevendo un bel bicchiere di vino rosè pugliese, negramaro e malvasia nera. Sorseggio vino DOC e leggo interfans.
Cosa voglio di più d questa domenica sera?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sto bevendo un bel bicchiere di vino rosè pugliese, negramaro e malvasia nera. Sorseggio vino DOC e leggo interfans.
> Cosa voglio di più d questa domenica sera?


----------



## tamba84 (10 Marzo 2013)

gilaaaaaa


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

E' chiaro e tondo che l'Inter faccia ridere.


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Se ciao... fillippo ormai ha cambiato squadra


mi auguro x lui che abbia qualcos'altro da fare di piu' interessante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

grande Gila che ci fa un grande favore


----------



## tamba84 (10 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Peccato solo che il gol del Gila non fosse fuorigioco, poverini hanno attuato alla perfezione il regolamento non fischiando un fuorigioco che si poteva sbagliare visto che Zanetti dall'altra parte era abbastanza coperto e lo teneva in linea con il piede proprio a pelo.
> Bène Bène Stramah



non ho capito era fuorigioco il gol di gila o non l'ha attivato l'inter?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è meno attrezzata delle altre,



La Fiorentina è meno attrezzata delle altre? a me è l'unica che fa paura


----------



## Morghot (10 Marzo 2013)

Stramala


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> non ho capito era fuorigioco il gol di gila o non l'ha attivato l'inter?



No, era al limite ma non c'era.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2013)

> Gabbiadini, Diamanti, Christodopoulos, Gilardino



Altri allenatori che giocano con quattro giocatori veramente offensivi, senza essere vittime di manie zemaniane?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sto bevendo un bel bicchiere di vino rosè pugliese, negramaro e malvasia nera. Sorseggio vino DOC e leggo interfans.
> Cosa voglio di più d questa domenica sera?


 grande, pure io sto leggendo un po c'è da prendersi la pancia in mano dalle risate, durante la partita e tutto un pippato di asterischi


----------



## Tobi (10 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia torno a casa e cosa vedo? l'inperd che si prende una pera dal bologna.
Giornata perfetta, il napoli che perde e ci avviciniamo ancora di piu, l'inter che perde e scivola a -4 e la lazio che perde e scivola anch'essa a -4.

Molti dicevano che il risultato migliore oggi per noi sarebbe stato il pareggio tra fiorentina e lazio. Non ipotizzando mai uno scivolone dell'inter in casa contro il modesto Bologna e un altra partita oscena del Napoli.

In pratica si sperava che la classifica oggi sarebbe stata:

Napoli 56
Milan 51
Inter 50
Lazio 48
Fiorentina 46

Continuando ad aveere ancora l'inter a 1 punto di distacco e la lazio a 3
Invece ci siamo avvicinati ancora di piu al napoli, e aumentato a 3 punti il vantaggio sul terzo posto, allungando anche su Inter e Lazio.

Ci sarà ancora da soffrire da qui alla fine, ma i ragazzi ci stanno mettendo l'anima e meritano di arrivare terzi.. e forse ci starebbe anche molto stretto il terzo posto. vediamo vediamo come va a finire


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Grazie Bologna.


----------



## Marilson (10 Marzo 2013)

nella vita mai adagiarsi, è chiaro che ora si punta diritto al secondo posto. Ma bisogna stare non attenti, di più.. guardate la lazio, terza fino a poche giornate fa, ora fuori dall'europa


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> nella vita mai adagiarsi, è chiaro che ora si punta diritto al secondo posto. Ma bisogna stare non attenti, di più.. guardate la lazio, terza fino a poche giornate fa, ora fuori dall'europa



La Lazio non ha una squadra da CL.


----------



## Ale (10 Marzo 2013)

insomma c'hanno rubacchiato 2 punti e poi le hanno prese da cani e porci..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> insomma c'hanno rubacchiato 2 punti e poi le hanno prese da cani e porci..



Ci hanno rubato 5 punti, visto che ne abbiamo fatto solo 1 con loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia che squadraccia che sono.
Speriamo in un'altra imbarcata giovedì,davanti ai propri tifosi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Marzo 2013)

era da tre giornate che meritavano di perdere...giusto cosi!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Altri allenatori che giocano con quattro giocatori veramente offensivi, senza essere vittime di manie zemaniane?



Facile Ventura
I suoi sono più brocchi ma altrettanto offensivi


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Facile Ventura
> I suoi sono più brocchi ma altrettanto offensivi



Touché.  Anche se quando faceva fare il regista a Gillet era indecente, poi lo capisco eh, in mezzo al campo ha solo falegnami.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

momento di puro godimento


----------



## Brain84 (11 Marzo 2013)

Quando attaccano lo fanno letteralmente a caso. Non vedo una logica nei loro passaggi, vanno a fortuna. Quando difendono lo fanno decentemente ma a sprazzi, finchè arriva il Gilardino di turno che li purga senza pietà.

Non so se avete notato ma Gilardino ha cambiato l'esultanza plagiando quella di Pato, mimando le pistole.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> nella vita mai adagiarsi, è chiaro che ora si punta diritto al secondo posto. Ma bisogna stare non attenti, di più.. guardate la lazio, terza fino a poche giornate fa, ora fuori dall'europa



la lazio e l'inter si sapeva che sarebbero crollate. 
hanno una rosa risicata e gli infortuni di milito e klose sono stati il colpo di grazia. 

io voglio il secondo posto. 
un pò di tempo fa, ridendo e scherzando, avevo detto che alla fine saremmo stati noi l'anti-juve. 

se non ci capitano infortuni gravi in massa, abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per andare a prenderci il secondo posto.
di solito sono ultra pessimista ma vedendo le avversarie c'è solo da mettersi a ridere, è uno scandalo se falliamo l'obbiettivo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Quando attaccano lo fanno letteralmente a caso. Non vedo una logica nei loro passaggi, vanno a fortuna. Quando difendono lo fanno decentemente ma a sprazzi, finchè arriva il Gilardino di turno che li purga senza pietà.
> 
> Non so se avete notato ma Gilardino ha cambiato l'esultanza plagiando quella di Pato, mimando le pistole.



bhè l'esultanza del pistolero "storicamente" è di suarez


----------



## SololaMaglia (11 Marzo 2013)

Dopo quei 4 anni di vittorie, che tutti sappiamo come si sono generate, sono tornati i falliti di sempre, il DNA non si può cambiare!!!


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2013)

Tutto ciò non mi sorprende. Da inizio anno non temo l'Inter, squadra inizialmente molto fortunata. Squadra senza capo ne coda, gestista da un mediocre, coordinata da una società storicamente scarsa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè l'esultanza del pistolero "storicamente" è di suarez



Beh è un'esultanza abbastanza comune francamente. Non credo sia nata da Suarez.


----------



## tequilad (11 Marzo 2013)

E' una squadra imbarazzante costruita senza alcuna logica....cosa ci si poteva aspettare?


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Marzo 2013)

Io l'ho detto: secondo me l'inter è grasso che cola se arriva in EL.

Comunque: Strama. Strama! Bene bene!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Io l'ho detto: secondo me l'inter è grasso che cola se arriva in EL.
> 
> Comunque: Strama. Strama! Bene bene!



preferirei ci andassero personalmente,avessero solo il campionato l'anno prossimo potrebbero rompere le scatole

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò non mi sorprende. Da inizio anno non temo l'Inter, squadra inizialmente molto fortunata. Squadra senza capo ne coda, gestista da un mediocre, coordinata da una società storicamente scarsa.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



si si lo ecco perchè ho messo storicamente tra virgolette  , intendevo nell'ultimo decennio quell'esultanza è il suo marchio di fabbrica,la fa sempre o quasi,ecco perchè intendevo fosse "sua" ma per dire ricordo giocatori anche nel 2000 che forse la facevano già


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2013)

E noi che avevamo paura che Kovacic potesse esplodere......nel giro di due anni l'hanno già venduto.


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2013)

Che sia finito il loro ano clamoroso? Io penso proprio di si.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION] dici che alla fine ci salviamo???


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION] dici che alla fine ci salviamo???



beh ormai, ma vista la nostra tradizione siciliana starei attento al palermo la settimana prossima


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> beh ormai, ma vista la nostra tradizione siciliana starei attento al palermo la settimana prossima



Beh una tradizione che vale soprattutto in Sicily.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2013)

Sinceramente non capisco l'inter, hanno venduto a cavolo come il Milan, però a nostra differenza hanno ributtato via soldi senza una logica apparente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

questa si che è la vera Inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2013)

loooooooool


----------

